# Francois Botha Signs With K-1



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2003)

In the wake of the Mike Tyson signing, K-1s most widely publicized acquisition to date, another top 10 boxing contender in Francois The White Buffalo Botha, will join the ranks of The New Fighting Sport and will make his K-1 rules fighting debut in Osaka, Japans K-1 Final Elimination event on October 11th. Botha will face world Muay Thai kickboxing champion, Jerome LeBanner during the Osaka seven fight card that will be televised live on United States Pay-Per-View television.

The Botha signing came shortly after the 35-year-old boxer initiated a verbal confrontation with K-1 megastar Bob The Beast Sapp following Sapps first-round victory over fellow former NFL player Stephan Gamlin during the Sunday, September 21st K-1 Survival 2003 card in Yokohama, Japan where Botha was on-hand as a spectator and guest of the K-1 organization. The exchange between Sapp and Botha, which turned into a shoving match, bore likeness to the showdown that unfolded between Tyson and Sapp on August 15th immediately after Sapps victory at K-1 Battle At The Bellagio in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Rated number 10 by The World Boxing Organization (WBO), Botha of Witbank, South Africa is also a former International Boxing Federation (IBF) World Heavyweight champion who boasts a professional boxing record of 44-4-2 (28 KOs). The four losses on Bothas record came at the hands of Lennox Lewis, Wladimir Klitschko, Michael Moorer, and Mike Tyson, all of whom have been heavyweight champions.

Bothas October 11th opponent, Jerome LeBanner, is recognized as one of the most accomplished and brightest fighters in the history of K-1. Twice, in 1995 and last year, he reached the championship round of the K-1 World Grand Prix Finals, the eight-man single-elimination tournament staged on the first Sunday of every December in Tokyo, Japans 70,000-capacity Tokyo Dome. LeBanner is also the reigning International Sport Karate Association (ISKA) World Superheavyweight Muay Thai kickboxing champion.

K-1 is a martial arts combat sport that derives its name from its inclusion of a wide array of martial arts disciplines, including Karate, Kung-Fu, and Kickboxing (K), and its intent to determine one champion in one ring (1). After being staged for the first time in Japan in 1993 under the direction of founder Master Kazuyoshi Ishii, it later evolved into the countrys most popular sport and achieved popular culture status there as its athletes turned into larger-than-life celebrities.


----------



## pknox (Oct 2, 2003)

I wonder, now with their second signing of a boxer, if K-1 is looking into branching out into a boxing division as well?

I'd be interested to see if the LeBanner fight will be held under standard K-1 rules, or under boxing rules.


----------



## spartanmachine (Oct 3, 2003)

If it's under K-1 rules then LeBanner will kill him! Botha does have power though.


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spartanmachine _
> *If it's under K-1 rules then LeBanner will kill him! Botha does have power though. *



I totally agree.  Botha is no Tyson.  LeBanner will eat him alive if they let him kick.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2003)

It is K-1 rules I am pretty sure.


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

Well, if anything, K-1 is getting more mainstream publicity, and that's a good thing.  Hopefully LeBanner eats Botha up early, and then maybe the mainstream press will take K-1 type fighting more seriously, and that will eventually translate to all MMA.  It's all good.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2003)

Lebannor is out with a hand injury.  Botha is fighting TBA right now lol.


----------



## pknox (Oct 5, 2003)

Any ideas who you think they'll pick?  I wonder if Botha will pull out and wait to fight LeBanner when he's healed, or they'll get somebody else.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2003)

I would imgine that they would get someone else to fight him.  I am not sure who they are going to pick there is alot of rumors flying around about Mirko or Hoost but I really doubt either of them would fight.  Mirko just fought in MMA and is trying to get a shot at the Pride HW title and he wants to win a K-1 tournament, so I doubt very much that he would fight.  I think Hoost has been taking some time off since his mauling by Bob Sapp and I doubt that he could get ready for the fight in time.  Espically since if he losses it could really mean the end of him.  I think that it will probley go to whoever is ready to take a fight to tell you the truth.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2003)

http://www.k-1usa.net/docs/news/news.asp

Another thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11536


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

More on Akebono:
http://www.thehawaiichannel.com/sports/2649955/detail.html


----------

